

SproutCore Book Project Proposal - devin
http://erichocean.com/book/index.html

======
necubi
I signed up to help write, and I hope others do as well. It's a shame that the
poor documentation is such a barrier preventing Sproutcore's adoption. I was
hoping that with the formation of Strobe that things would get better, but
they really haven't. Hopefully this effort will be able to bridge that gap.

~~~
ColinCampbell
I wholeheartedly agree that SproutCore's documentation is poor. There have
been plenty of reasons (and excuses) provided, but regardless, that still
doesn't cut it. We're beginning to rectify the situation with Guides
(<http://guides.sproutcore.com>) which was announced on Friday. There is
already one written (<http://guides.sproutcore.com/fixtures.html>) and there
are more in the pipeline, being written by both core team members and
developers from the community. Given we're a startup, sometimes things need to
take a backseat but Strobe is definitely committed to making developing web
apps as easy as possible and documentation is high on the priority list.

Side note: I work for Strobe.

------
Padraig
So glad to see this getting tackled at last. SproutCore's lack of decent
documentation has been my single biggest difficulty in adopting it.

------
jefflinwood
Out of curiosity, were none of the major tech publishers interested in a book
on SproutCore?

I hope it goes as smoothly as they hope, farming out the writing tasks in
parallel. I've found it tough to work with just one distributed co-author on a
tech book, much less 60.

I'm working with the Three20 framework for the iPhone, and it suffers from
similar documentation problems, though it's gotten better in the last few
months.

~~~
nestlequ1k
I think its just 1-3 developers, unless I'm misreading. Still, I'm sure it'll
be a challenge to get good content from them as they are not going to be
compensated directly for their work.

~~~
foobarbazoo
It's 1-3 developers _per chapter_. Last I heard, 50 developers had already
signed up to write.

------
nestlequ1k
I'm very much hungry for more screencasts, more books, and more Sproutcore
tutorials. It's an amazingly powerful framework, but its not easy to learn
without some frustration.

I love this idea, and hope it goes through. I'll definitely be contributing

------
MartinMond
I signed up as an individual sponsor. I really want to read this book. Anyone
else?

